# They sold me a broken gun!



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, okay, not really. But it's pretty funny if you think about it...

On m1911.org someone posted a poll to see if people shoot right, left, or ambi. There seem to be more lefties voting than one might think so the odds are closer in our favor. I'm a lefty but right eye dominant After browsing the poll I go buy my first 1911 and put a box or so through it. Having the poll on my mind I shot 50/50 left and right hand, and my off hand shot *much* better than my primary!

I blame the gun, it's gotta be broke. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I understand your logic! I think I've used it before myself... Cant be me, it's got to be the gun...


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*AC/DC gun*

You need to check the rifling in the barrel. Is it left hand twist or right hand twist?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hang in there Leam as we all have been there and done that. Good shooting.


----------



## Soup (Dec 4, 2006)

I missed a deer last year because of a box of bad ammo! Ha Ha!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You just didn't hold your pinky finger right thats all.


----------

